# Technical Difficulties



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Howdy everyone-

We're currently experiencing some technical difficulties. We're sorry for the problems with connecting to the site, and we're working on getting it sorted out as soon as possible. If you're reading this, there's a good chance that we've made some headway, or, at bare minimum, the server is cooperating for the moment. Anyway, thanks for your understanding and patience!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i nearly freaked when i couldn't access the site! glad things are back online. Any idea what it was that caused the crash? since monday night its been down for me, just up until actually a few seconds ago. Sorry to hear there are issues.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

really, i had no problems getting on. hmmm....


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i was like nuuuu work banned the website... so this is good news


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Weird, I didn't even notice until earlier today.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, i have been unable to accses the site since monday afternoon, and now it works again which is great.

although i just assumed is was my internet being retarded.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's simply a DNS issue.

Hostgator are idiots, it seems our domain has been put into redemption by mistake. They're now asking me to fork out $200 to bring an unexpired domain out of redemption..

They also take 4 hours to respond to support emails with one word answers... then your response takes another 4 hours.


The site and files are fine, they're still in place on the Liquidweb servers, it's purely a dns issue with the clowns at hostgator.

In the mean time the site can be assessed here.

http://67.225.190.228/~jezlad/forums/index.php

I'll twitter this out too.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

HA!

I suspected as much! Lets hope they get it sorted soon.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i nearly freaked when i couldn't access the site! glad things are back online. Any idea what it was that caused the crash? since monday night its been down for me, just up until actually a few seconds ago. Sorry to hear there are issues.
> 
> Commissar Ploss


You nearly freaked? I washaving withdrawals here.:victory:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yep i can get back on. havnt been able to see the site for about two days.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I was having withdrawal symptoms. Realise how much I visit this place now! I couldn't handle a day!

Seems to be fine now though


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i was going through complete withdraws since I couldn't access the site for two days. It totally had me freaked out. Even my wife noticed I wasn't on the website talking about my plastic men. I guess I spend a lot of time on here. 

Glad to see things are back up and running. I was hoping it was a technical error and not something that Jezlad did to get the site shut down.:biggrin:

Back to the boards then.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

After days out in the wilderness i have finally been able to get back on the site :so_happy:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I got more painting done while the sight was down than I thaught was posible in that amount of time. Considdering I also watched like 6 hours of anime...

I'm glad to see things are back up. :victory:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm glad we're back on. I was freaking out, I thought the site went down, I was like NOOOOO!!! Good to see it's all fine.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok whos giving the server minuses to its leadership tests making it run all over the place for losing combat?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I nearly freaked I thought my beloved Heresy had gone forever  glad it's back made me realise how much I love this place.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Typical of me to have 3 days of from work when stuff like this happens:crazy:

Glad to see its noted and under investigation:good:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Gork be praised! I didn't realize how much I visit this place till I couldn't! Withdrawals didn't cover it... I was ALMOST desperate enough to go to another forum (which shall remain name less just BeCause). Well, it was that or stick a wooden spoon in my ear. Good thing I checked to see if Heresy was up...that wooden spoon was looking awful tempting....

Hopefully all will be sorted out soon enough!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Well good thing I can get it on my computer, but sadly my phone still won't let it run.  Alas I will now have to pay attention in class.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I have spent the last two days staring at the walls and gouging holes in my skin
Not really
Still glad heresy is back


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Gork be praised! I didn't realize how much I visit this place till I couldn't! Withdrawals didn't cover it... I was ALMOST desperate enough to go to another forum (which shall remain name less just BeCause). Well, it was that or stick a wooden spoon in my ear. Good thing I checked to see if Heresy was up...that wooden spoon was looking awful tempting....
> 
> Hopefully all will be sorted out soon enough!
> 
> ...


Right!? here i am biting my fingers off (i have no more nails after this now) waiting to see what the response was gonna be for Week #4 of the* Writer's Circle*, and i can't access the site! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

did watch season 4 & most of 5 of Dragon Ball Z though! And i worked on next weeks *Writer's Circle* post. Everyone should go and read week 4! 

Fiction and Art}Original Works}"The Writer's Circle" - Discussion Index}Week #4 [To Plot or Not]...do it.

CP


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Phew, was getting really twitchy all of yesterday, every 10 minutes I would open a tab and try to get on, nearly had me in tears 

Was convinced that one of our rival forums had launched an attack and blown up the server :biggrin: good to have you back Heresy! *hugs website*


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Still seems to be twitching out a little, but it's getting better. Should be back to full here in the next day or two


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i though it was my internetz being a jerk, nice to be back though!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I just pray to the God-Emperor that the DNS that tells my home machine where to go knows how to hook up with the forum. Couldn't get on yesterday.


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

Good to have you back, for the last few days I was getting dangerously close to having a completely painted army, now I can relax a bit


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey great to be back!

Glad to see things are back working. I don't know much about internet services etc but is there a risk of lost posts from this? 

Nice one guys to get it back up and running, kudos!


----------



## dragont111 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank the C'tan the forum is back
I thought my X-box was going to explode from the amount of times I would complete Mass Effect in a day from desperation

Damn DNS and their stupidity


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I can still only access the site from a proxy server.

The host aren\'t sure whats going on, all the DNS settings are as they should be yet its still screwed up.

At least a few can get on.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Man... these past two days have been hell. I haven't known what to do with myself. I revised my army list like a thousand times compulsively.

I'm glad to see some progress is being made. Good luck site official types and the like. If you someone needs to be purged in the name of the God-Emperor or our great Primarch the Sons of Sanguinius offer their expertise is butt kicking.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Good to see the site back up and running. If I can access it on Tiscali, I'd say it's a safe bet that the issues are sorted. Tiscali are terrible with DNS problems. If everything isn't 100%, the page just isn't going to open!

But wow, there seems to have been a mass over-reaction break out! I mean, come on, a couple of days guys, I'm sure most of you could have found something to do.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy the sites back I actually got all the jobs on my "honey do" list finished while the site was down and that's just not right.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I got some other stuff done, but there were plenty of people whining on other sites about it being down.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Just goes to show you...you can't trust Machines:nono:....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> Just goes to show you...you can't trust Machines:nono:....


You can if you pay proper respects to the Omnissiah. I think one of the Tech Priests got lax with his rituals.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Somebody get the sacred oils and we'll have a heretic BBQ on that techpriest..


----------



## dragont111 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yum, barbeque tech priest
I claim his soul for consumption


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Could be worse, could be LO
They had server problems so bad a while back everyone started calling them Librarium Offline ;-)

But hopefully now that we've changed who handles our DNS, this shouldn;t be an issue again


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank god. My homepage is back. :biggrin:


----------

